# Hornady Zombie Max a.k.a. Z-Max



## WarYote (Feb 1, 2012)

Is there anybody that can tell me what the purpose of this ammo is? Ive seen it many times at local outdoors stores now, and it says nothing about performance on the box. So I next looked at hornady website, the description is below. Im just flat out confused, its has to be a joke. But one would think that they would describe what its actually used for, and whats so special about it to spend 25$ a box for .223.

Enlighten me gents!!!


"Be PREPARED - supply yourself for the Zombie Apocalypse with Zombie Max™ ammunition from Hornady®! Loaded with PROVEN Z-Max™ bullets... yes PROVEN Z-Max™ bullets (have you seen a Zombie?). Make sure your "bug out bag" is ready with nothing but the best! *WARNING: THIS IS LIVE AMMUNITION. THIS IS NOT A TOY.* 
_Disclaimer: Hornady® Zombie Max™ ammunition is NOT a toy (IT IS LIVE AMMUNITION), but is intended only to be used on&#8230;ZOMBIES, also known as the living dead, undead, etc. No human being, plant, animal, vegetable or mineral should ever be shot with Hornady® Zombie Max™ ammunition. Again, we repeat, Hornady® Zombie Max™ ammunition is for use on ZOMBIES ONLY, and that's not a nickname, phrase or cute way of referring to anybody, place or thing. When we say Zombies, we mean&#8230;ZOMBIES!" _


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Marketing !

I've heard....but not confirmed that it is just a v-max with a flourescent green tip. But perhaps they know something i don't...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ebbs did a little review on this stuff. It's a joke IMO, but I guess if it sells.....

http://www.hausofguns.com/2011/12/21/zombie-max-ammo-from-hornady-hits-shelves/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

If anything it will be a collectors thing in like 100 years....


----------



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

But if the invasion happens, you might wants a stock pile!!

Lol!

Did ya know the CDC actually has a section wrote up of what the protocol is in case of a zombie invasion?!

Maybe they do know something that we don't...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's hilarious.....Or would be if they didn't spend our money doing it....

Don't you worry about me..I reload my own and I have a lot of free time and guns.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Just another selling point with all this zombie appocolypse talk...BUT be warned when they come ill be stockpiled for the zombies lol


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

And if they know something we dont i would like to hear? lol


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

NEW THOUGHT.....maybe in 10 years when zombies are out of ''style'' they will make an alien maz ammo for the invasion...........NEW hornadys new AMAX ammo, but its like everything else, the mossberg chainsaw shotgun, leupolds zombie scope, the zombie ar furniture, its just the ''in thing'' right now.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yep I agree its a joke. Ill just stick with my Hollow point bullets.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely marketing....somebody got tired of red tips.

AAO they already have the Amax....They new aliens would be harder to kill so they made it in larger calibers


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Man!! I never knew i might have to get me some!!! Prep myself up LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

All-Around-Outdoorsman said:


> And if they know something we dont i would like to hear? lol


I'm sure that our goobermint would tell us.......after they shut the doors to the vault they are hiding in.....


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Pure and simple, MARKETING to a "NEW" shooting demographic. I complained to Hornedy and they basically laughed at me. Said the "Zombie Ammo just won't die". They did say they were donating part of the profits to the national shooting sports foundations and I should buy some to help support them. Well I will support them in other ways and will not buy their products while they promote such nonsense. I have seen kids pick up a box at the gunshop and say look just like the stuff we use on (insert your favorite video game here). I am just waiting for someone to be killed in a drug/alcahol induced state thinking they were seeing zombies. Just like the guy who thought he was one from eating bath salts and ate the face of another guy. Not what we need in the shooting sports.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good point. Companies will use any measures to sell their products anymore.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Don't you worry about me..I reload my own and I have a lot of free time and guns.


I will take one of those free guns Don!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wait..... I missed the memo...... zombies are in?


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Does this mean my flame-thrower is obsolete!! And I traded my silver bullets for it too. Just can not keep ahead of the *"Market"*..... Think I too will stick with my S&W 357 hollow points.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> I will take one of those free guns Don!


I didn't say i was giving them away !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh..... my mistake... LOL


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

All this talk of Zombie's and Apocalypse is freaking me out. I better order more ammo! LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I read he had free guns too ! Woohoo !!! ;-p

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

bones44 said:


> I read he had free guns too ! Woohoo !!! ;-p
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


What I read to. Count me in !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now ...guys....just because I have free guns doesn't in any sense mean I'm giving away free guns.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm with you Don, all but two of my guns are free, free of any paper trail...


----------

